#ubuntu-manual 2010-11-23
<godbyk> k
<zkriesse> hey humphreybc-ipad
<nisshh> ipad-fanboy :)
<humphreybc-ipad> Hey zkriesse
<zkriesse> humphreybc-ipad: hows the pad?
<humphreybc-ipad> Ipad got an update today, brings multitasking
<zkriesse> nice
 * zkriesse wants one
<humphreybc-ipad> I can now leave irc and skype logged in
<zkriesse> but I want a Laptop more
<humphreybc-ipad> While surfing the web, emailing, listening to music, etc
<zkriesse> humphreybc-ipad: got a spare laptop i can have?
<nisshh> zkriesse, haha, you wish :)
<humphreybc-ipad> zkriesse: I have a netbook that I no longer use
 * nisshh calls shotgun on it!
<nisshh> :)
<zkriesse> humphreybc-ipad: can i have it?
<nisshh> humphreybc-ipad, eee-pc isnt it?
<humphreybc-ipad> Nah, Dell mini 9
<nisshh> oh ok
 * zkriesse wants it!
<nisshh> zkriesse, i already called shotgun! :)
<zkriesse> nisshh: i called it first
<zkriesse> shotgun is second place
<nisshh> zkriesse, no you asked first :)
<zkriesse> which supercedes shotgun
<zkriesse> humphreybc-ipad: setlle this
<nisshh> bah
<nisshh> supercedes my ass :)
<zkriesse> nisshh: I'm also your leader for UY...
<zkriesse> I OWN YOU
<nisshh> zkriesse, your point being?
<humphreybc-ipad> You'll have to buy it though and pay postage :)
<zkriesse> humphreybc-ipad: damn
<zkriesse> humphreybc-ipad: not gonna be a pal and gift it to me?
<nisshh> zkriesse, i already have a master, its a girl from my loco, she enlsaved the whole loco :)
<zkriesse> lolz
<nisshh> humphreybc-ipad, how much for the laptop + postage then?
<nisshh> netbook*
<humphreybc-ipad> Dunno
<nisshh> ok
<humphreybc-ipad> I think I'll keep it for testing
<nisshh> haha
 * nisshh slaps humphreybc-ipad for getting his hopes up about a new computer
<nisshh> humphreybc-ipad, are you no longer our leader then? or are you still deciding?
<humphreybc-ipad> I dunno, still thinking things through
<nisshh> fair enough
<zkriesse> humphreybc-ipad: what happend?
<humphreybc-ipad> Burn out, too much stuff n
<zkriesse> yeah that happens
<nisshh> yeah
#ubuntu-manual 2010-11-25
<evfool> hi all
<daker> !foo
<manualbot> bar
<daker> !rev 1
<manualbot> Factoid 'rev 1' not found
<manualbot> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual/revision/1 | http://bazaar.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual -r 1
#ubuntu-manual 2010-11-27
<nisshh> ChrisWoollard, just reading the bug report you logged on launchpad, i did notice that a while ago when i built the manual, do you have any suggestions
<nisshh> ChrisWoollard, did you mention it had something to do with utf8 or something?
<ChrisWoollard> ping godbyk
<ChrisWoollard> i don't know how to do it though. Maybe godbyk knows
<nisshh> i see
<ChrisWoollard> The Ubuntu font is pretty good, but it is missing some features.
<nisshh> yeah
<ChrisWoollard> I am pretty sure it is defined in ubuntu-manual.cls
<nisshh> most notably, those special characters and a monospace version :)
<nisshh> yeah, im not the one who made the change to the Ubuntu font, so im not sure
<ChrisWoollard> the monospace version is due soon insn' it?
<nisshh> due by natty final i think, yeah
<nisshh> i am not sure about the special characters though
<ChrisWoollard> they are unicode characters
<nisshh> i see
<nisshh> so are they not displayed correctly because the Ubuntu font doesnt support unicode or something?
<ChrisWoollard> that's right
<nisshh> ok
<ChrisWoollard> I'll see if i can get godbyk to help me fix it
<nisshh> i should get in touch with whoever is in charge of the Ubuntu font this cycle and ask them
<nisshh> yeah
<nisshh> it might be that it needs to be fixed in the font though
<ChrisWoollard> i guess logging a bug against the font could be a good step
<nisshh> possibly
<nisshh> i would check for existing bugs first though
<ChrisWoollard> I think they just need to expand the number of characters in the font
<nisshh> that describe the same annoying problem
<nisshh> yeah
<nisshh> ChrisWoollard, either way, it isnt something that is super important to fix right now, its more important to fix it before the full release really
<nisshh> but yeah, it would still be very handy
<c7p> hello all
<Muscovy> Hello.
<c7p> muscovy how the chapter going ?
<Muscovy> Alright.
<c7p> nice to hear that
<zkriesse> hallo all
<c7p> hello zkriesse
<zkriesse> heya c7p
<c7p> Muscovy, ChrisWoollard: when do you think the installation chapter will be finished ?
 * c7p sorry for the questions, i hope i'm not becoming too annoying
<Muscovy> cp7: Not too long.
<Muscovy> I'll push what I have this afternoon.
<c7p> great :)
<c7p> godbyk are you around ?
<zkriesse> Sorry Ive not been around to help out but I've been running with my head chopped off with all the other teams I work with
<c7p> have you been on the last week's meeting ?
<c7p> night all
<Muscovy> Night.
<c7p> night Muscovy
#ubuntu-manual 2011-11-21
<CrustyBarnacle> Kevin. Any chance to update the "\application" tag/marcros so they do not index?
<CrustyBarnacle> A majority of the current index entries (85% or so) are applications.
#ubuntu-manual 2011-11-22
<CrustyBarnacle> updating the index and make-ing the pdf are working... However, I'm getting this now from apt-get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/746319/
#ubuntu-manual 2011-11-27
<CrustyBarnacle> Release 105: Contents and Index not being added to PDF
<CrustyBarnacle> c7p: should there be a 'main.ind' file?
<c7p> unfortunately i don't know the technical datails :/
<CrustyBarnacle> That was the error that caught my eye...
<c7p> i'm afraid i can't get you
<c7p> i pushed the 105 revision, what's the issue ? should i add a .ind file ?
<CrustyBarnacle> I'm doing 'make clean && make'. The resulting PDF is missing the TOC and Index.
<CrustyBarnacle> c7p: emailed the log and error to godbyk :-)
#ubuntu-manual 2012-11-20
<CarstenG> Hi at all
<hannie> hey CarstenG
<CarstenG> Hi Hannie
<hannie> did you receive my email about wubi?
<CarstenG> Yes
<CarstenG> It looks good
<CarstenG> the resolution is fine, IMHO
<hannie> ok, if you have the time to have a look at the resolution and let me know if I should change it I would be very grateful
<hannie> ah, ok
<hannie> I have also installed texlife 2012
<hannie> *live
<CarstenG> You have an other layout for that window. So maybe you can change this for the other wubi window, too?
<CarstenG> And nice, that this is now translated to Dutch. :-)
<hannie> the strange thing is that I did not get that first message (which you took)
<hannie> I have Windows XP
<CarstenG> I’m wondering why I did not get it in Dutch.
<hannie> on this pc, that is
<hannie> Neither do I :) NP
<CarstenG> Maybe I was using Win7 in and QEMU session
<hannie> but your first screenshot was in Dutch
<CarstenG> yes, but this is a "Windows" window.
<CarstenG> The second is the "Wubi" window.
<CarstenG> So different sources for translation.
<hannie> Dit you use alt printscreen on the first one?
<CarstenG> The first is translated by Microsoft itself, I think.
<CarstenG> Yes, I did.
<hannie> yes, that is quite possible
<CarstenG> It was not possible to use the screenshot tool inside from Windows.
<hannie> I wonder why I did not get that warning. Perhaps because I use XP
<CarstenG> Because this UAC window is blocking everything
<hannie> Anyway, I am very grateful you found out it was translated into Dutch
<hannie> I could not check it on my other pc because <I had wubi installed
<CarstenG> So it's not possible to start it again?
<hannie> Now, if the index is right and the last pages of nl.po reviewed, we finally can publish
<hannie> CarstenG, no, when it is installed you can only uninstall it
<CarstenG> ah, ok
<CarstenG> Yes, it looks like the index problem is solved, but Kevin did not yet modify the Makefile in the branch
<hannie> I will contact godbyk about the index and the title page
<hannie> or perhaps thorwil can say why the title page is still English
<CarstenG> I tested the solution from http://tex.stackexchange.com/questions/80300/how-can-i-convince-hyperref-and-xindy-to-play-together-nicely an it works good on my side.
<hannie> Is the German precise version ready to be published?
<hannie> I think the French are also working very hard on both precise and quantal
<CarstenG> Well, there is only the svg version of the Dutch titlepage in the branch
<thorwil> hannie: hmm? where?
<hannie> thorwil, you got the Dutch text for the title page from me, but I still see it in English
<hannie> when I make de nl.pdf
<hannie> *the
<CarstenG> Hannie: No, the German version is not yet finished, only 33% translated. :-(
<hannie> CarstenG, oops.
<CarstenG> Kevin wanted to change the Makefile, that the PDF is automatically generated from the svg
<CarstenG> but he did not yet made this change.
<hannie> I think godbyk has soooo much to do
<thorwil> hannie: the SVG for precise-e2 *is* translated
<hannie> thorwil, ok, then why do I see the English text? I have pulled the branch recently
<thorwil> and there is no .pdf for it. intentionally
<CarstenG> Yes, this was no affront against Kevin. I know he has a lot to do.
<thorwil> as all the -pdf in /titlepage should go
<hannie> CarstenG, it is only an appreciation for what he does
<thorwil> hannie: so i guess the english version is used as fallback
<hannie> thorwil, right. I think kevin will ask you to do something about the size once we know the exact number of pages
<hannie> 147 pages is the final result
<thorwil> that's for the lulu wrap-around cover
<hannie> ok. I will ask kevin how we can get the title page in Dutch
<hannie> Thanks for your useful information, guys. See you
<CarstenG> Thorsten, do you know, which code in the Makefile is for generating the PDF titlepage automatically from the svg?
<thorwil> CarstenG: i don't even know if there is such code, yet
<thorwil> if there is, it most likely involves "inkscape"
<CarstenG> There is some commented code which has "inkscape", e.g. line 109/110
<CarstenG> But I’m not so familiar with the Makefile syntax.
#ubuntu-manual 2012-11-23
<YoBoY> hi
#ubuntu-manual 2012-11-25
<YoBoY> hi godbyk, do you have some minutes to talk about the french punctuation for the ubuntu manual ? (but this can wait another day :) )
<godbyk> YoBoY: Sure!
<YoBoY> great :)
<godbyk> How can I help?
<YoBoY> I'm trying to understand how polyglossia work, and I don't really understand. It seems the spaces inserted are only normal spaces, but I don't know if i'm testing this right ^^".
<godbyk> It should insert thin or thick spaces depending on the punctuation.
<godbyk> Thin spaces are used before ! ? !! ?? ?! !? and ;
<YoBoY> yes for the ; it's \nobreak\thinspace and for : it's \nobreakspace
<godbyk> Thick spaces are used before :
<YoBoY> (reading it there : https://github.com/fc7/polyglossia/blob/master/tex/gloss-french.ldf )
<godbyk> And for quotation marks (guillemots), thick spaces are used.
<godbyk> Yep, that's the file.
<YoBoY> :)
<YoBoY> but it seems the space sizes are the same on my pdf :]
<godbyk> Hmm.. Can you point me to some examples? I'll take a look.
<godbyk> Actually, give me a moment and I'll create a test document.
<YoBoY> my test file : http://pastebin.com/WBVt8y95
<YoBoY> godbyk, ^
<YoBoY> (I'm a complete beginer in TeX things ^^")
<YoBoY> ok sorry it's my eyes, I need to change them ^^" the ; have the correct space size
<YoBoY> but the : don't have the correct one, it's a bug in polyglossia
<godbyk> Give this one a shot: http://pastebin.com/ia4zV26b
<godbyk> just compile it with xelatex.
<godbyk> The difference between \thinspace and \nobreakspace is rather small. It's easy to miss it.
<YoBoY> yes
<YoBoY> when we use a \, it's smaller than the thinspace
<godbyk> \thinspace and \, are exactly the same.
<godbyk> YoBoY: My understanding is that there should be a thin space before semicolons, question marks, and exclamation marks, but a normal word space before the colon and inside guillemets.
<godbyk> YoBoY: See this thread <http://typophile.com/node/94726#comment-516066> and the language note <http://www.microsoft.com/typography/developers/fdsspec/punc.aspx#period>.
<YoBoY> second question for tonight, how can I test this sample file with the ubuntu-manual class ? (something to add on the xelatex commande ?)
<godbyk> YoBoY: Here's a translation test file that I created for French: http://pastebin.com/vzXi5h7s
<godbyk> YoBoY: You can add or remove text from it as you test things.
<godbyk> YoBoY: You may also need to play with code in the um-french.clo file.
<godbyk> That's where we put all of the French-specific LaTeX customizations.
<YoBoY> yes I have removed the hack to deactivate the punctuation :p
<YoBoY> thank you for the test file
<godbyk> If you have any questions or run into any problems, let me know. I'm happy to help.
<godbyk> Oh, you'll need to run that translation test file from the ubuntu manual directory (the one that contains the ubuntu-manual.cls file).
<godbyk> Otherwise it won't be able to find that file.
<YoBoY> I can enter it when xelatex ask it
<YoBoY> but this is throwing an error ^^"
<godbyk> Probably best to just run it from the ubuntu manual directory since it'll need the um-french.clo file from there, too.
<YoBoY> yes, no more error like that
<YoBoY> thanks
<YoBoY> I'll add a sentence to see what appen when we already have spacings (like exemple1~; exemple2\,! )
<godbyk> It may double the spacing in some cases.
<YoBoY> for a first test, (with an empty um-french.clo file) I can't see extra spaces
<YoBoY> and the forced with or without a ~ polyglossia do the spacing work
<godbyk> In some instances, Polyglossia tries to remove any existing space before adding the proper spacing.
<YoBoY> ok
<YoBoY> what I can see so far is, if we keep using [nbsp] in launchpad, polyglossia can do its job and replace the ~ by the right space, if we put \, polyglossia don't touch it.
<godbyk> YoBoY: That sounds about right.
<godbyk> YoBoY: The \, is actually a kern and not a space.
<YoBoY> ok
<YoBoY> we will try to have a clean um-french.clo for the raring release :)
<godbyk> No problem.
<godbyk> I just figured it'd be easier to let LaTeX handle the spacing instead of having the translators insert the spaces everywhere.
<YoBoY> the thinspace width can be changed if needed by our great translators ?
<godbyk> Yes.
<godbyk> I can modify the spacing parameters used by Polyglossia for the French punctuation spacing.
<godbyk> Instead of using \thinspace, for instance, we can create our own space value to use.
<YoBoY> great :)
<YoBoY> godbyk, thanks for everything. I'll continue my tests another day :)
<godbyk> YoBoY: No problem. Have a nice evening!
<YoBoY> thanks
